# iPod 5th generation won't sync with iTunes



## caylak6

Okay, I'm having some real trouble with my new iPod. I have 2352 songs in my iTunes library, and around 60 videos, all of which I want on my 64 GB iPod Touch 5th generation. I have the latest version of iTunes and IOS 7.3. I have Sync Music and Entire Music Library checked, but I only see about 700 songs appearing on my iPod, and then sometimes it will stick on "waiting for changes to be applied". Has anyone else had this problem, and are there any solutions? Since this is a new iPod (replacement iPod, got it today from Apple), I have a backup on it... should I get rid of the back up and start from scratch maybe?


----------



## Cheeseball81

Were any other iPods used in this iTunes library?


----------



## Kanden

I have had this problem with the same device. What I did was I changed iTunes so it DIDN'T sync the music, and then I synced my iPod. This will erase all the music on your iPod. Then I changed it back to sync all music and it synced correctly.

I do not think you have to restore your entire iPod, but if the way that worked for mine does not work for you that might be what you want to do.


----------

